# Alpine F1 4 channel



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

MRV-F900


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

MasterMod said:


> Not my listing:
> 
> MRV-F900


Wow that's a pretty good price for that level of amp. Wish my pockets were that deep.


----------



## 226z (Jan 13, 2009)

I may be mistaken, but from what I remember those amps were not that impressive. Nowhere near the build quality of the hu and processor...and nowhere near as clean...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

SONY XM-2000R MOBILE ES REFERENCE DUAL MONO AMP | eBay


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

That Sony amp is sick! Pure monster!


----------

